# VIA - ViaGold Rare Earth Resources Holdings



## Dona Ferentes (8 October 2021)

I am not sure I'm doing a service bringing this to the forum's attention (and a hat tip to @barney  and his daily _Possibles Probables and Fakers_ thread ) 

*ViaGold Rare Earth Resources Holdings Limited (VIA, *formerly Viagold Capital Limited) act as an Investment holding company. The subsidiaries of the company are principally engaged in rare earth refining and separations, leasing and capital financing, mineral trading business as well as consultancy and management service to educational institutions.

From no trades and in suspension for most of 2021, a recapitalisation and refocus has seen the SP leap from 8 to 72c in the few weeks. An ASX Query has brought the standard response (_No, No, Read our Announcements, _and _In Compliance)_

*And from the Annual Report*
1. The directors are a constrained mix of chaps and chapettes (though not geographically, it would appear)
2. Chair


> _The Board recognize the importance of the chair being held by an independent director, however, it believes Mr. Liao to be the most appropriate person for the role, given his diverse background and most importantly, his knowledge of the major business activities in the rare-earth industry._



3. Audit committee


> _Whilst not in accordance with best practice recommendations, the Board is of the view that the experience and professionalism of the persons on the Committee is sufficient to ensure that all significant matters are addressed and actioned. The Company is also satisfied that the composition of the Audit Committee suits the present geographic diversity of the Company_


----------



## peter2 (8 October 2021)

Most definitely, you should be sent to the "naughty" corner.  VIA isn't worthy of being on the ASX. Perhaps not even NSX worthy.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 October 2021)

peter2 said:


> Most definitely, you should be sent to the "naughty" corner.  VIA isn't worthy of being on the ASX. Perhaps not even NSX worthy.



As the duke of kunanyi said "_Publish and be damned._"

And, as a wealth hazard, it would have to be up there, for mug punters


----------



## peter2 (8 October 2021)

I once heard an ASX employee describe a "blue chip" as any company that's listed on the ASX.  Ha!


----------

